# White Corrado's - post them up



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Post your White Corrado!*

Yes i looked, alot of the archived thread pics dont work anymore so i thought i would start a fresh thread for all you WCOC owners to post pics


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

damit. stupid blackberry changed it to you instead of your


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

LOL


----------



## prodigy_g60 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vaporado)*


----------



## corradogirly (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (prodigy_g60)*

Here's the newest one...


and an older one from when the car actually got driven.


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vaporado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaporado* »_LOL









ownd yourself... priceless


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re:*


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

Cgirly, your car is clean and sweet, how long have you owned it? never seen it...


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*

Here are two pics of mine


----------



## corradogirly (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThaCorradoKid* »_Cgirly, your car is clean and sweet, how long have you owned it? never seen it...

I've owned it a little over six years. It's been on here before, its gone through many stages.


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (corradogirly)*

some AMAZING looking cars in this thread.


----------



## KICKINGTI (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_you want some white rado pics ? ok


















oh no you didnt


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (KICKINGTI)*









thats money, this thread just got good thanks to some obsessed nutjob


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

i dont really think i like white corrados that much. the only ones i DO like is the one with the fat fives minus the fog/turn setup and the one with the polished BBSs with the amber sidemarkers. its a rolling shot.


----------



## machine_war (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (1broknrado)*

This one is hot sh*t









































think the guys name sn is VvirginW? or somethin like that haha









_Modified by machine_war at 12:28 PM 12-1-2008_

_Modified by machine_war at 12:31 PM 12-1-2008_

_Modified by machine_war at 12:32 PM 12-1-2008_

_Modified by machine_war at 12:34 PM 12-1-2008_


_Modified by machine_war at 12:36 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (V-TEC this!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-TEC this!!!* »_Here are two pics of mine









that is the proper height.

_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_found these in the search here










what wheels are these?


_Modified by JIIP at 12:55 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

from the 2. pic ? azev a


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

[+img]http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb48/bumblevr6/DSC_0098.jpg[/img]


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

^FAIL


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (vaporado)*


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Post your White Corrado! (1broknrado)*

With so much of the same content, it's crazy how some will look decent, while others... eh, not so much. The little things can make a huge impact.


----------



## machine_war (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Post your White Corrado! (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_With so much of the same content, it's crazy how some will look decent, while others... eh, not so much. The little things can make a huge impact.


agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_you want some white rado pics ? ok



















Please tell me you have more pictures of this car's interior. Anyone???


_Modified by cstanley19 at 3:25 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (cstanley19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cstanley19* »_

Please tell me you have more pictures of this car's interior. Anyone???

_Modified by cstanley19 at 3:25 PM 12-1-2008_


I want to see that aswell.


----------



## rockjunkie (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: (V-TEC this!!!)*

Here's my pile of junk.


----------



## Wells (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

OH OH OH ME NEXT!


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Wells)*

I love me some white Corrados. Awesome thread.


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tachycardia)*

**** yeah wells. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love that.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-BumpIt(1228232246020)*

i love your car wells. especially when you had the white wheels on it...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (cstanley19)*

no i have only this pic


----------



## MikeMcNair. (May 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Wells)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wells* »_OH OH OH ME NEXT!

LOL the things you say when you around all dudes Wells.... I swear man...


----------



## Traverse (Jun 16, 2007)

I've been waiting for you to chime in Wells... Good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Traverse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Traverse* »_I've been waiting for you to chime in Wells... Good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

you quoted me in yer sig, and have no name to it? weird....
also, i am SOOOOOO happy that my message has gotten out about the following WHITE car........ i dam near pissed myself when seeing all these pix!!!!!

*WCOC gives me tha vapah'z* (said in southern "twang")








owning pages for walts white care makes me happy.


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

i'll play








have a lot of other cars on my zip drive but not on me..
















my fav.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

hey , i bought this car a few years ago . 








turned it into this . 
















got another one here .















just alittle going on with it


----------



## Wells (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeMcNair.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeMcNair.* »_
LOL the things you say when you around all dudes Wells.... I swear man...
















where's your white rado sir?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by Wells at 5:51 PM 12-2-2008_


----------



## MikeMcNair. (May 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Wells)*

It is posted up there sir... Can you find it?


----------



## Wells (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yeah it's probably one of the ones with the bashed out grill








Naw I saw it. just had nothing else good to say.


----------



## vwrules (Jul 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Wells)*

here's mine the day I bought it from the original owner a few months ago.


----------



## chimo (Apr 19, 2002)

OK... in almost 10 years of ownership never seen this one... 








more info needed.. this is one of what, 4(?) convertable Corrados in existance?


----------



## xnology (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (chimo)*

Somebody already has a couple of mine out here.
Here's a couple more for fun from the day I listed for the PO, about two weeks before I bought it.































Gotta love a forklift!
Oh yeah, the latest addition to the white one...


















_Modified by xnology at 6:29 AM 12-3-2008_


----------



## kjperry (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wells)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wells* »_OH OH OH ME NEXT!











_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_


















Hey wait a minute....this is the same car.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kjperry)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*










[/QUOTE]
I cant believe theres still pictures of my C on here. I need to bring her back to like


----------



## machine_war (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (SkootySkoo)*

makes me miss the alpine white mk2 gli







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikeMcNair. (May 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Wells)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wells* »_yeah it's probably one of the ones with the bashed out grill








Naw I saw it. just had nothing else good to say.

Envy is a biatch








The good pictures arent on whoretex


----------



## VvirginW (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

My Beater


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (VvirginW)*


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (VvirginW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VvirginW* »_My Beater

























any pics showing the rear wheels a bit more clearly?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (SkootySkoo)*


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

i think this is the best White Corrado pic post i've seen on here. And i know there's been more than a few threads/requests haha. Right on guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikeMcNair. (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_here http://i193.photobucket.com/al...7.jpg

Fail stance is fail


----------



## VvirginW (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Re: (MikeMcNair.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeMcNair.* »_
Fail stance is fail

10 points


----------



## MikeMcNair. (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Re: (VvirginW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VvirginW* »_
10 points









Are you saving up your points to figure out stance?


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

I'll play. 
Never to be seen again....this way...
























Getting a bit of a 'makeover' now.



_Modified by clintg60-16v at 7:27 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

successful thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VvirginW (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Re: (MikeMcNair.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeMcNair.* »_
Are you saving up your points to figure out stance?









Your Smarts


----------



## Sir Bungle (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Re: (VvirginW)*

Gawd, you hiner bastards.... All of my first GTI's were white, and I thought I was over it. White Corrados own, hands down. If done properly, of course. Now that I just spent a fortune on my green pearl effect paint job..... Seriously, I LOVE the green pearl. Never thought I'd say it, but some of those whites are steady.... Well done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xnology (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Sir Bungle)*

I finally get the vaporado thing:








That is some serious vapor.....


----------



## xnology (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Re: (xnology)*

One question, was this "vapor" visible before he opened the door?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwrules)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwrules* »_here's mine the day I bought it from the original owner a few months ago. 


















Probably the cleanest stock Corrado I have ever seen. The resolution is great in the photo's too! You better watch out for junior there in the driver seat. He looks like he will be taking this thing out for joy rides when your away! HAHA. Sweet car. How many miles?


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

OMG ^^^ That is one clean G60 bay!!!!








Some very nice corrados in this thread!!!


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: from vortex (crisvr6)*

I guess...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

nice stuff


----------



## kjperry (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*

When I first got my Corrado I remember seeing a guy at some shows with a white one that had a black road/horizon painted down the sides. Is this thing still around???


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (kjperry)*

Here's my contribution


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re:*


----------



## 90GreenG60 (Nov 20, 2001)




----------



## pocdragon (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

























not the cleanest, not the fastest. but i love her








p.s. 
vaporado is king of the white C's







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by pocdragon at 12:43 AM 1-12-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Post your White Corrado!*


----------



## boostedGLS (Sep 7, 2004)

The ride as i bought it a couple weeks ago:
















Changes and new paint to come. Staying white of coarse! 

_Modified by boostedGLS at 5:31 PM 3-27-2009_

_Modified by boostedGLS at 5:31 PM 3-27-2009_


_Modified by boostedGLS at 5:32 PM 3-27-2009_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Post your White Corrado! (1broknrado)*

here you suckas go: Old pics









































New ones:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Post your White Corrado! (TheBurninator)*


----------



## S3-4ttro (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Post your White Corrado! (crisvr6)*

16 or 17s bbs ? they look hot !!!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97 GTI 10990 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Post your White Corrado! (TheBurninator)*

its not picture worthy yet but a very slow build is currently in the works ill post a buld thread in the next month hopefully once i get a bit more progress but here is what im starting with....


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: (pocdragon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pocdragon* »_
p.s. 
vaporado is king of the white C's

Yeah specily since his car is VAPOR BLUE


----------



## 544volvo (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Post your White Corrado! (1broknrado)*

this is my rado


----------



## 544volvo (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Post your White Corrado! (1broknrado)*

this is my rado


----------



## Stuckinthe90s (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Post your White Corrado! (1broknrado)*

...not my car> but one of the 'white-'rado i admire most...>anyone got more info & pics etc i wonder...


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Post your White Corrado! (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
New ones:

























any more pics of this when its done ???


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_
any more pics of this when its done ???


Im waiting on tires now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Then comes the pulling.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Im waiting on tires now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Then comes the pulling.

Wanna Do mine at the BBQ? Or at least help me do mine?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for this thread








White was the color of my first VW, and as we were foooked in the US we never saw a white VR.......OEM at least....


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*

Im not for sure goin to the BBQ as of right now. If I end up getting a bonus from work I am in though.


----------



## BlackRado (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*

Hey Crisvr6... Can you throw a black hood on







... i really like this car and dont usually like the two-tone done this way. Just curious about a black hood on it as well.


----------



## BlackRado (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

ahhaha i HAVE paint .... thanks though. Always there in a pinch.


----------



## Slowrrado (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Sir Bungle)*

More info on this hood mod please!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Slowrrado)*


----------



## Slowrrado (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

I did something similar over the weekend. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4334605


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Slowrrado)*


----------



## BlackRado (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

Cris...That is better. Thanks man, I get a better idea now.


----------



## 73vw (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

[/QUOTE]









[/QUOTE]
This is really a Corrado+rado=Corradorado


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (73vw)*

Missing the *Cor* of the car.
What I did there^, do you see it


----------



## xnology (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Re: (wzach)*

This is still my favorite Corrado photo:








I wish it were an actual camera shot instead of the old cell phone...
Where is this and who is it? I keep hearing the Star Wars music in the Ferrari jump from Ferris.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_










Hey, those are my old wheels








...But i hated them


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re:*


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

























































































:beer::beer:


----------



## S3-4ttro (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

Any more ?


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Re: (C2 Porcelain Vr)*


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_









Amazingly FRESH!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re:*


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (german old school)*

there is this guys old corrado


----------



## Abnormal (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

I used to be the proud owner of this one, her name is Jude, new owner kept the name!









_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_found these in the search here


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_











definitely the ONLY white corrado i've liked so far.


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1broknrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1broknrado* »_

definitely the ONLY white corrado i've liked so far.


lol thats pretty harsh. lot of clean cars in this thread. That car looks ok but the wheel size is killing IMHO.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re:*


----------



## Mudkicker_1 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

WHAT WHEELS ARE THESE? VERY NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mudkicker_1 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Mudkicker_1)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Mudkicker_1)*

they called CR7


----------



## lloydcole (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Post your White Corrado! (1broknrado)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Post your White Corrado! (lloydcole)*











_Modified by crisvr6 at 9:36 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Post your White Corrado! (crisvr6)*


----------



## jawxx (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Post your White Corrado! (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_









Holy jizz-worthy!


----------



## darth_doudou (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re:*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

_Modified by crisvr6 at 9:37 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re:*


----------



## VvirginW (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

Newer pics of my car








































And its current state


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*VvirginW*



















_Modified by crisvr6 at 9:45 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## Vr6-Eh (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: VvirginW (crisvr6)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*new pics*



























_Modified by crisvr6 at 9:46 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## Bmaples (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (VvirginW)*


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (german old school)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*more*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (VvirginW)*











_Modified by crisvr6 at 10:08 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

from H2o this weekend..


----------



## emg60vw (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

i love the smoothed bumper lines on this rado.


----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (insyderz808)*

A lot of really nice white Corrados here. I am really stoked to post my car in here with the new engine, wheels, grill and headlights. Hopefully soon.


----------



## PrjktRado1 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: more (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_
























































Is this a Pearl white of some sort, & what door handles are those. Car looks amazing BTW... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
__________________________________


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

yep looks like pearl white and audi door handles..


----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lurch Legs* »_A lot of really nice white Corrados here. I am really stoked to post my car in here with the new engine, wheels, grill and headlights. Hopefully soon.


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_










Yo! Thats an old pic! thanks man, haven't seen that shot of my car in a long while!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Screwed G60 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (VvirginW)*











































_Modified by crisvr6 at 10:14 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## mackoscout (May 18, 2006)

*Re: bump (crisvr6)*








_Modified by mackoscout at 7:45 PM 10-19-2009_


----------



## alex-six (Mar 14, 2004)




----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (alex-six)*

Here's mine, just picked it up a few days ago


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (alex-six)*




























_Modified by crisvr6 at 10:16 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (VvirginW)*



















_Modified by crisvr6 at 10:19 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

_Modified by crisvr6 at 10:19 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_









Any more on this one? Or is it photoshoped?


----------



## 90slow_rado (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Re: (iAco)*

idk but they took my idea haha


----------



## 'Hassan' (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (90slow_rado)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (VvirginW)*



















_Modified by crisvr6 at 10:21 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (VvirginW)*



















_Modified by crisvr6 at 10:22 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## corradoswapT (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

I bought this car about 7 month ago as another project and because it runs. I didnt know the two tone was so popular.its an obdII vr6 swap. Im gonna continue rocking the ronal turbos. the monsoons are staying for winter.
this is how I bought it








with turbos and 2 inch drop








and with the ugly monsoons


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

remove the rieger-grill, lower it and polish the turbos and it looks nice


----------



## corradoswapT (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Not a big fan of the grill either. The turbos are polished just dirty in that shot. I drive in the snow a lot so I don't want to go much lower.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (VvirginW)*



























_Modified by crisvr6 at 10:24 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

Just put a set of borbet rovers on








Im gona get some new tires next summer and some spacers so it will have a nicer stance.


----------



## JLaci (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Post your White Corrado! (1broknrado)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (hessiandave)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (hessiandave)*


----------



## 90slow_rado (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Post your White Corrado! (1broknrado)*









just crushed this one


_Modified by 90slow_rado at 8:46 PM 12-8-2009_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Post your White Corrado! (90slow_rado)*


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Post your White Corrado! (crisvr6)*

I actually took these while I was walking around a City In England haha it was weird running into one of my fav cars while I was on my vacation. 



















_Modified by Toffeerado at 9:43 PM 12-9-2009_


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Post your White Corrado! (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_I actually took these while I was walking around a City In England haha it was weird running into one of my fav cars while I was on my vacation. 
















_Modified by Toffeerado at 9:43 PM 12-9-2009_

Looks like kyle has some changes to make to his build


----------



## Mudkicker_1 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Post your White Corrado! (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_I actually took these while I was walking around a City In England haha it was weird running into one of my fav cars while I was on my vacation. 

















_Modified by Toffeerado at 9:43 PM 12-9-2009_

The fenders on this car do not look like they were modified. He must get a lot of rubbing with those sexy Schmidts!



_Modified by Mudkicker_1 at 10:13 AM 12-10-2009_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_
Looks like kyle has some changes to make to his build


Yup







Damn brits beat me to it...

_Quote, originally posted by *Mudkicker_1* »_
The fenders on this car do not look like they were modified. He must get a lot of rubbing with those sexy Schmidts!


Looks like it clears just fine to me.


----------



## Mudkicker_1 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

i did not think that you can have 8" wide wheels on a dropped Corrado without having rubbing issues unless fenders rolled or modded.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mudkicker_1* »_i did not think that you can have 8" wide wheels on a dropped Corrado without having rubbing issues unless fenders rolled or modded.


Good thing those are 9's then...
Im running the same wheels with wider offsets. ET 15 in the rear with a mild roll, its fine All about the offset


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*pix from today*


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: pix from today (crisvr6)*

no snow in the swiss alps ??


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: pix from today (Torsten)*

for a week we had a little snow here, then rained and it was gone..
the highest place here in basel is 250meter above sea level..
so here gives not much snow, in the alps has it..


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Cris, do you got a high-res of the 2nd pic or at least a bigger size ?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Torsten)*


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

can you read the sign next to the corrado ?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Torsten)*

only that
volkswagen corrado g60
denke das sind nur die daten


----------



## vwjon21 (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## RonO (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

here's mine


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re:*


----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

Thanks man. Love to see my car pop up like that. New photos (finally!) very very soon.


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (C2 Porcelain Vr)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (GoKart_16v)*


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*

Man...all these white Corrados make me want one bad! Anyone got one for sale....I wouldnt change a thing about these ones!!!!
































































More on this one. Perfect ride height.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_








 
this car is a ra-tard love it


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

yea, love and hate it, because mine looks so crappy against that one


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (MexicanPsycho)*


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

not funny


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

em why ?










_Modified by crisvr6 at 10:47 PM 3-17-2010_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_em what ?










I now need to sell my wheels because of that guy. He makes them look all wrong LOL


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

maybe he buys some new wheels, before you have your car finished


----------



## Rob_g60 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi all
thanks for the pics crisvr6
the rears do not rub its 9s all round ET10 on the rear and ET15 on the front
here are the newest pics








































Cheers
Rob


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob_g60* »_Hi all
thanks for the pics crisvr6
the rears do not rub its 9s all round ET10 on the rear and ET15 on the front
here are the newest pics
Cheers
Rob


ET 10 on the rear and it doesn't rub? I am on ET15 and they sit further out than that.
Cool to see some non cell phone pics of this car


----------



## Rob_g60 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

only the 1st 3 pics are at ET5 finshed playing with the set up yesterday


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob_g60* »_only the 1st 3 pics are at ET5 finshed playing with the set up yesterday


ET 5 on my car:








8v rear beam on your car?
What tire size?


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

love dat azz


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Rob_g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob_g60* »_Hi all
thanks for the pics crisvr6
Cheers
Rob

no problem Rob..
how low (lowered) is your car ? 


_Modified by crisvr6 at 12:05 AM 3-18-2010_


----------



## Rob_g60 (Mar 17, 2010)

iv had a vr6 hub conversion the tires are 195/40/16
the car is as low as it can go cant get your fingers under the front splitter, not to bad for a daily lol


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob_g60* »_iv had a vr6 hub conversion the tires are 195/40/16
the car is as low as it can go cant get your fingers under the front splitter, not to bad for a daily lol


I am sure the tire size helps alot then. I ended up with 205's on mine
Perfect height to daily the car at


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Rob_g60)*

in mm ?







more than 40mm ? 
a daily ? man, i have to change a lot on mine


----------



## Rob_g60 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

i would guess around the 120mm mark front coilovers are at the bottom


----------



## Rob_g60 (Mar 17, 2010)

TheBurninator-- your gonna hate me for this the reason i got the wheels was beacuse of yours, just kept finding myself going back to it, to have a look lol


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob_g60* »_TheBurninator-- your gonna hate me for this the reason i got the wheels was beacuse of yours, just kept finding myself going back to it, to have a look lol


No hate there. I think you pull them off very well and they look really good on your car.
You are killing me with the pearl paint though. I have my paint sitting there and was planning on doing some pearl







I guess we can be twins from across the pond.


----------



## Rob_g60 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

you may be glad to hear i have a few plans with the colour, maybe in for a change not sure yet


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob_g60* »_you may be glad to hear i have a few plans with the colour, maybe in for a change not sure yet


Either way the car looks really good.
I just went and found your build thread. I had seen the car before without the schmidts on it. I think they look much better than the fat 5's


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

they look not so wide
like the schmidts


----------



## Rob_g60 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

they were ET32 with 10mm spacers, got them cheap, but fell out of love with them as i was not getting the look i wanted


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

change those bmw caps


----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_change those bmw caps









Working on it. Only have had the car for 2 days now.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Lurch Legs)*


----------



## Rob_g60 (Mar 17, 2010)

quick one of mine from the weekend


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Rob_g60)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x 14938


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (Rob_g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob_g60* »_quick one of mine from the weekend









Excellent shot of your car. Anychance you have highres? I want a new background picture


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Excellent shot of your car. Anychance you have highres? I want a new background picture


...or more of it in general? Looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forty-six and 2* »_

...or more of it in general? Looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

There are a bunch of this car in this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
There are a bunch of this car in this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















I hope the owner doesn't mind me posting pics of his car


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (RedYellowWhite)*


----------



## Rob_g60 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_









bmxrado his rado ?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

yep thats his old car


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

not any more, but yes.


----------



## dj_juice (Dec 18, 2005)

Heres mine. Only matte white rado I know of.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (dj_juice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj_juice* »_Heres mine. Only matte white rado I know of.









nicer as mine !


----------



## hondanut_b16 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

mine, im looking for some new rims soon


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (hondanut_b16)*


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_










Any more of this car?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_

















_Modified by crisvr6 at 3:37 AM 5-2-2010_

Are theses 16x9" all arround ?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *madonion* »_
Are theses 16x9" all arround ?


yes


----------



## 95redrado (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

here is a couple of my campanella white (r9a) 91 vr rado, has anyone ever done this color before?
























and the reason i painted it camp white, to match my gli, they look good together in the driveway










_Modified by 95redrado at 10:52 PM 5-2-2010_


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## speida (May 7, 2010)

Dies ist mein ex Corrado 16VT

[url]http://cache2.corradodatabase.com/images/rc5or1cljn2g58l2.jpg[/url] [/ IMG]
[IMG]http://cache2.corradodatabase.com/showcase/26128_5141.jpg


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*up*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


>


 z 

OMG im wet!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

eurosportgti said:


> OMG im wet!


 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*mine*


----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

I'll play. Here's a couple pictures of mine.


----------



## gticruiser (Jan 23, 2003)

What are the size and specs on those wheels?


----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

gticruiser said:


> What are the size and specs on those wheels?


 Was that directed at me?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## gticruiser (Jan 23, 2003)

> Was that directed at me?


Yes Sir!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

gticruiser said:


> Yes Sir!!


17x7 in the front 17x9 in the back. I believe I have a 25mm spacer/adapter up front and a 15mm spacer/adapter in back. I don't remember the offset of the top of my head. but the wheels barely fit. I have about a couple millimeters between the inside lip of the wheel and the rear strut and even less clearance between the inside lip of the wheel and the rear control arm.

They're a stock wheel that was introduced in 2002 on the base model Porsche 996 models


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## gticruiser (Jan 23, 2003)

> 17x7 in the front 17x9 in the back. I believe I have a 25mm spacer/adapter up front and a 15mm spacer/adapter in back. I don't remember the offset of the top of my head. but the wheels barely fit. I have about a couple millimeters between the inside lip of the wheel and the rear strut and even less clearance between the inside lip of the wheel and the rear control arm.
> 
> They're a stock wheel that was introduced in 2002 on the base model Porsche 996 models


They look great!!! I had 16's but I need to run 17's to get the look I want. I have 2 Cup 1 wheels 17X7 but didnt know if I wanted the same size for the rear or the actual wider rear Porsche wheels. What tire size are you running?

Sorry for the thread jack, back to white Corrado's.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

MexicanPsycho said:


>


^^More pics on the rear wing  
SF or the "real deal"???


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

im not sure if i like that hatch now BUT i do like the frenched plate idea


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^More pics on the rear wing
> SF or the "real deal"???



So...???


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)

what's the "real deal"


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

MexicanPsycho said:


> what's the "real deal"


Lol, the "real deal" is the original TEC rear wing, nearly impossible to find 
So, it's an SF (Strictly Foreign) piece u got. How's the fittment if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Zinni (Jun 12, 2007)

Thats not a TEC spoiler... Tec spoilers only were longer than the original, but the shape was like the original...

I have a pic somewhere... I'll upload it if I find it...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Zinni said:


> Thats not a TEC spoiler... Tec spoilers only were longer than the original, but the shape was like the original...
> 
> I have a pic somewhere... I'll upload it if I find it...


I know^^


----------



## Zinni (Jun 12, 2007)

ohh look at that sexiness.....


but if you know how it looks, why did you ask... afaik there only was this kind of tec spoiler... or were there more styles?? 

greets


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

that TEC spoiler is sexy


any pics of it on a car?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

in the tec thread


----------



## hondanut_b16 (Feb 2, 2010)

MexicanPsycho said:


>


looks great juan!!


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## G60wolf (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


^^  Wallpaper worthy (minus the 2 dudes standing there) :thumbup:


----------



## samajvr6 (Apr 17, 2010)

Any more pics of this car from the side profile? Need rto get a better shot of the rims.




hondanut_b16 said:


> mine, im looking for some new rims soon


----------



## hondanut_b16 (Feb 2, 2010)

I sold those wheels but here is a better picture from last nite, please not to much leg humping  thanks guys


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## thomg60 (Dec 30, 2009)

By france


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*from today*








]


----------



## g60beerburner (Jun 19, 2005)

Mine looks like crap compared to the others on here, but here it is.


----------



## sketzshane (May 21, 2010)

My friend took some pics of my car last weekend... Pics taken at the outskirts of our Go Kart track beside the Norman Manley International airport in Jamaica.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

vau-max.de


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Took this Last Weekend at E38 
Robs car


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## Seb--Morin (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Seb--Morin (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh and 3 at a recent meet


----------



## Levi (Nov 7, 2001)

Mudkicker_1 said:


>


memories the one with monte's was mine abour 6 years ago


----------



## DasVRsechS (Feb 22, 2005)

Got this one off the CCW site...


----------



## alex-six (Mar 14, 2004)

mine


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

alex-six said:


> mine


 :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

VWRADDO said:


> Got this one off the CCW site...


i want in high res!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

Winter hibernation mode.


----------



## G60corradoFAN (Oct 29, 2010)

My 90 G60 i bought 3 weeks ago 2350$ i fell in love stage 4 already


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## DubCorrado (Aug 7, 2009)

My gorgeous G60


----------



## Seb--Morin (Nov 2, 2010)

DubCorrado said:


> My gorgeous G60


Thats a nice rado, but it need to go lowaar! And if u want a tip to "reduce" wheel gap in your picture, try posing from a higher perspective...


----------



## DubCorrado (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks Ill keep that in mind Sir :beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## DasHunta (Jan 19, 2009)

V-TEC this!!! said:


> Here are two pics of mine


Was the second pic taken with a tilt-shift lense?


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

LooK17 said:


> Was the second pic taken with a tilt-shift lense?


looks photo shopped


----------



## Rob_g60 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Cris where is switzerland do you live? I was just in Davos Skiing for a week.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

in basel, thats 3 hours away from davos


----------



## VeeDubCrado (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

It's filler but it's white


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

Toffeerado said:


> looks photo shopped



Yes that is exactly what was done with the photo. P-shop.


----------



## ratatat (Nov 28, 2008)

90 sunroofless model. Still in need of much TLC. Hopefully can get some newer updated pics after a couple more months and more progress gets done. 



Plans of now are to get the running engine 100%, and make sure everything is square in the bay
Get the rear brakes to engage
General care to get her back up to specs
Fix the spots of surface rust, and the bumped rear driver corner
Get a charger back in
Lowering Springs later on, and maybe some wheels too when money permits 


Guess thats kinda my intro:laugh:


----------



## fastg60 (Mar 5, 2002)

VeeDubCrado said:


>




Do you have any better pictures of this one?


----------



## VeeDubCrado (Apr 15, 2010)

fastg60 said:


> Do you have any better pictures of this one?


search "revamped". its grey now. or search my posts.


----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

here's some new ones of mine.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Rhino74 (May 31, 2010)

My new baby:


IMG_0533 by driverx15, on Flickr


IMG_0564_2 by driverx15, on Flickr


IMG_0545_2 by driverx15, on Flickr


IMG_0540_2 by driverx15, on Flickr


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## racaro_kid (Nov 13, 2002)

Levi said:


> memories the one with monte's was mine abour 6 years ago


 *sigh* and mine is the one with the LB's next to yours...and it's probably been in the garage ever since that photo...


----------



## illestcorradokid (Feb 13, 2011)

j55 gottis 16x9


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

bigger pic man


----------



## Seb--Morin (Nov 2, 2010)

^^ Yeah we want to appreciate it more!  

Oh and your front end look just like mine minus the lip and i have the vr hood but it was originally a G60


----------



## illestcorradokid (Feb 13, 2011)

thats the best i can get it...


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

who are you hosting it with?


----------



## illestcorradokid (Feb 13, 2011)

fixed


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

illestcorradokid said:


> j55 gottis 16x9


 ^^  Damn, that's a CLEAN Corrado...:thumbup:


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

Bigger Pic NOWWW!!! ic:


----------



## illestcorradokid (Feb 13, 2011)

cant get it any bigger...i need to get with the photographer...hes locked all my pic..:banghead:


----------



## illestcorradokid (Feb 13, 2011)

:thumbup: or :thumbdown:


----------



## Seb--Morin (Nov 2, 2010)

Definatly :thumbup::thumbup: 

Look really clean, OEMish with a sick stance on these wheels


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Seb--Morin said:


> Definatly :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Look really clean, OEMish with a sick stance on these wheels


 ^^x2    

It looks absolutely AMAZING :thumbup:


----------



## Rhino74 (May 31, 2010)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^x2
> 
> It looks absolutely AMAZING :thumbup:


 
X3!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## El Groso (May 29, 2008)

Is that one going to be saved????


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

maybe


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

racaro_kid said:


> *sigh* and mine is the one with the LB's next to yours...and it's probably been in the garage ever since that photo.


Why is that? What is wrong with it....that was So long ago! Levi's car was incredible, can`t believe he sold it, crazy!!!


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

How do the Gottis fit a 4x100 Corrado??? Bolt pattern is 5x112, isnt it? Or 5x130?


----------



## illestcorradokid (Feb 13, 2011)

G535 said:


> How do the Gottis fit a 4x100 Corrado??? Bolt pattern is 5x112, isnt it? Or 5x130?


i used adapters...4x100 to 5x120.


----------



## VeeDubCrado (Apr 15, 2010)

love this. great clean car.thumbs up for sure illest!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## pocdragon (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## vdub_n (May 23, 2004)




----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

vdub_n, are those 15s??? They look so tiny somehow...i mean i got 16'' 3 piece wheels that look quite small but those are really really tiny...:sly: certainly not bad at all though :thumbup:


----------



## Rhino74 (May 31, 2010)

208387_1929498925753_1490629783_32144152_2133293_n(2) by driverx15, on Flickr


VW Corrado by Adam Malthaner Photo, on Flickr


199000_10150193806721311_533941310_8910211_3407000_n by driverx15, on Flickr


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hackmesser :heart:


----------



## brento (Aug 15, 2007)

illestcorradokid said:


> :thumbup: or :thumbdown:



so beautiful! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chrisd1891 (Feb 8, 2009)

illestcorradokid said:


> cant get it any bigger...i need to get with the photographer...hes locked all my pic..:banghead:


What wheels are these? This is beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## vdub_n (May 23, 2004)

G535 said:


> vdub_n, are those 15s??? They look so tiny somehow...i mean i got 16'' 3 piece wheels that look quite small but those are really really tiny...:sly: certainly not bad at all though :thumbup:


they where....its a picture of the car when i bough it a month ago... i decided not to buy the rims with the car. cause of that.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

chrisd1891 said:


> What wheels are these? This is beautiful. :thumbup:


j55 gottis 16x9


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

oof


----------



## Seb--Morin (Nov 2, 2010)

^ Hummm thats different... Its not my cup of tea but its pretty unique and im sure its a head turner


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

i think its the guy from h20 who drived without the hood


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Look how "wavy" the part of the hood extension is....

That one would look awesome with an oe hood and un-shaved front bumper :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Look how "wavy" the part of the hood extension is....
> 
> That one would look awesome with an oe hood and un-shaved front bumper :thumbup:


Gotta agree, the entire front end looks butchered, bumper to hood


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


^^Now, that is CLEAN  :thumbup:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


> i think its the same car


It is the same car. Those are my old headlights:banghead:


----------



## Seb--Morin (Nov 2, 2010)

The car is really dirty (aka graydo) but i was shooting my friend's car and got this snap


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


Did it broke down and you parked it by the side of the road??? ...........


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no it runs since years  this road is used as a berg cup track in the summer, and when the weather is good some people go there to drive fast.. so its better to be on the side for a pic :laugh:

watch it  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7C1r2xxIH8


----------



## gingernuts (May 27, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>


hi, new to vortex.

these are both mine. the rust one had be sat in a field for 6 years and got attacked by the rust worm so was sacraficed for spares for the other one which is my race car.

heres a few more pics of it


----------



## Seb--Morin (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

c'est beau Seb!


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

crisvr6 said:


>


 That's a beautiful Rado and a great pic too. :beer: Those Porsche cookie cutters work extremely well(what size are they, what tire are you running, what specs are the adapters?).


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## illestcorradokid (Feb 13, 2011)

some one buy my wheels+adapters !!!

they work well with corrados


----------



## illestcorradokid (Feb 13, 2011)

i looke stupid walking threw my picture lol


----------



## Rosten (Dec 17, 2009)

> illestcorradokid
> 
> some one buy my wheels+adapters !!!
> 
> they work well with corrados


How much?


----------



## illestcorradokid (Feb 13, 2011)

wheels and adapters 
$800 shipped


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

illestcorradokid said:


> wheels and adapters
> $800 shipped


That's a hell of a deal  :thumbup:


_Is this the classifieds forum btw? :laugh:_


----------



## illestcorradokid (Feb 13, 2011)

sorry i know its not the classifieds....but that post helped me out alot.

i can post more picture of them on my car if that helps or of the wheels alone loleace:


----------



## lucasr58 (Aug 31, 2010)

mexicanphysco love'n the new look and good to see you last night


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Pretty sure this car was in the Red Thread previously. 

Nice work InsaneRado!


----------



## Rhino74 (May 31, 2010)

267325_10150334749076311_533941310_10067762_6157829_n by driverx15, on Flickr


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

DUBZAK said:


> Pretty sure this car was in the Red Thread previously.
> 
> Nice work InsaneRado!


Yeah i'm pretty sure too.


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Love white raddos!


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

g60301 said:


> Love white raddos!


^^x2 ....:thumbup:


...Btw, its spelled "rado", with one "D"


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

RedYellowWhite said:


>


Dont know about this one. Pearl white with these "sports" cars dont flow well IMO. Clean car but I would go with alpine white.


----------



## lucasr58 (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Emilie (Jan 6, 2002)

g60301 said:


> Dont know about this one. Pearl white with these "sports" cars dont flow well IMO. Clean car but I would go with alpine white.


all depends on the pearl IMO.. then again, i'm kinda biased...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

g60301 said:


> Dont know about this one. Pearl white with these "sports" cars dont flow well IMO. Clean car but I would go with alpine white.


^^:sly: :what: :screwy: That's one of the best looking white C's in the UK IMHO - Rob's car has been an inspiration to many but anyway, each to his own I guess 




lucasr58 said:


>


^^and that one needs some serious work, seriously


----------



## lucasr58 (Aug 31, 2010)

its a work in progress dont hate ha someday i'm justa high schooler! this winter are going to be some big changes.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

lucasr58 said:


> its a work in progress dont hate ha someday i'm justa high schooler! this winter are going to be some big changes.


Not hating, just stating the obvious  :beer:


----------



## lucasr58 (Aug 31, 2010)

hah alright one day it'll be nice


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## david5301 (Oct 9, 2011)

DUBZAK said:


> Pretty sure this car was in the Red Thread previously.
> 
> Nice work InsaneRado!


 Hi', i'm new, from martinique (france) 

My corrado, abf turbo engine


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome  you have engine pics ?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Seb--Morin (Nov 2, 2010)

The police one really look like a photoshop... 

Some rolling shots last weekend


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

^Looking good! Now let's see that engine bay!


----------



## MartinKing (May 3, 2011)

Corrado Slovakia by Lukas Dynasty Kral, on Flickr


----------



## david5301 (Oct 9, 2011)

Only this pictures


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

RedYellowWhite said:


>




Love this one. Anyone know wheel specs?


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## racaro_kid (Nov 13, 2002)

^proper


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Jesus christ that is gorgeous.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Toffeerado said:


> Jesus christ that is gorgeous.


Yeah, what he said  :thumbup:....^^Simplicity is the key 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^ :screwy: huge rear bumper gap, ugly "fart can", holy poke at the rear, and look at those front fenders  Plus the door mirrors are


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

a looks like fake rs, and its from my country..

and the first one i thought it was kyles rado :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Rhino74 (May 31, 2010)

381724_2704172492108_1490629783_32915536_744546220_n by driverx15, on Flickr

About to be tucked in for winter!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## phantommaggot (Mar 5, 2005)

trying to get a white raddo as we speak... 

whats up with the fogs, signals on this car?


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

phantommaggot said:


> trying to get a white raddo as we speak...
> 
> whats up with the fogs, signals on this car?


Look like the ones that are one piece. You can get them from bfi. I like em.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

g60301 said:


> Look like the ones that are one piece. You can get them from bfi. I like em.


^^ What :what:

Anyway, those look like aftermarket InPro/Sonar fogs/turns assemblies with the fogs custom tinted yellow (my guess is with using yellow laminate)


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

sure they are inpros and laminated


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> sure they are inpros and laminated






Some more white awesomeness:









































...with an awful interior tho :banghead:


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Some more white awesomeness:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to reserve judgement because the lighting in the pictures SUCK! I like the direction and color scheme, though I would have put something on the doors.


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

MexicanPsycho said:


>


so simple, yet so perfect :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

Seb--Morin said:


> ^ Hummm thats different...


 Ugly you mean :facepalm:


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

More of the white Rado on turquoise RMs. Its got a 1.8T too  

Wheels are 8 and 9x15 iirc ETs 07 and 01  
Car's proper definitely :thumbup: 





































More of the interior 










Car was also sprayed in that garage. Finish looks awesome  












Entire album 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/danrvw/sets/72157625523191088/


----------



## Dennis-Mash (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks good! The interior looks very classy & racy.  

That tire on the last picture will definitly rub ass hell. A smaller tire or some camber would be better.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^ Damn it looks good :thumbup: 

Interesting idea/execution of a euro-spec front bumper but with the added NA amber side markers :thumbup:


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ Damn it looks good :thumbup:
> 
> Interesting idea/execution of a euro-spec front bumper but with the added NA amber side markers :thumbup:


 Interesting..yep. New? No. My buddy did this like 4 or 5 years ago already. What i dont like is that its not "molded in"... 



Dennis-Mash said:


> Looks good! The interior looks very classy & racy.
> 
> That tire on the last picture will definitly rub ass hell. A smaller tire or some camber would be better.


 Tire will defo rub like a bitch! I like the combination of classy and racy too!


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

this is actually silver, its an american car and they didn't get white vr6's 








rust fender :banghead: leave that for 70's mk1s and a air cooled cars.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Rhino74 (May 31, 2010)

crisvr6 said:


>


moar..

content:


therado by driverx15, on Flickr


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^Those look like ACT wheels to me 


Nice white C's btw :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^Those look like ACT wheels to me


yep they are act


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## jbcorrado (Nov 17, 2011)

Very Cool Pic:thumbup:



crisvr6 said:


>


----------



## vdub_n (May 23, 2004)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^  Very nice!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## .com (Feb 4, 2012)

*corrado g60*

mine in Souther Los Angeles California">








">








AND MAN THEY ALL LOOK :screwy: GREAT!!!!!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## .com (Feb 4, 2012)

*corrado*


----------



## .com (Feb 4, 2012)

*g60*

img src="http://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee465/josepadilla91388/0628111928.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket">[/IMG]


----------



## .com (Feb 4, 2012)

*g60*

">


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## MadWabbit (Feb 21, 2006)

hessiandave said:


> Just put a set of borbet rovers on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bought this Corrado from previous owner...and my good friend Hesh. Was purchased in March with no drivetrain. 



NOW: 










































AND THE BEST PART:


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

Never seen that one...where in NY you located?


----------



## MadWabbit (Feb 21, 2006)

Albany area.


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

PimpGtiVR6337 said:


> Albany area.


 :thumbup:


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd love to see more of this. Sideview is awesome but i wonder if it looks as great from behind. That's what most dont pull off when it comes to 17''s fitment...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## ggarza5 (Feb 5, 2011)

*La cucaracha*


----------



## Rhino74 (May 31, 2010)

551240_10151115985886311_920397127_n by driverx15, on Flickr


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## HonzaG60 (Jul 15, 2012)

RedYellowWhite said:


>


 
I look like a fool ..... friend's Corro


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

HonzaG60 said:


> I look like a fool ..... friend's Corro












Lower stickers looked good IMHO


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

Saw these two white ones the other day at a local show...











the bay was...:what: ... guy who parked next to it said it drove in...











next...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Rhino74 (May 31, 2010)

my Canadian white vr6.


31023_10151228302051311_22261208_n by driverx15, on Flickr


299390_10151228301561311_1258431536_n by driverx15, on Flickr


----------



## MadWabbit (Feb 21, 2006)

Couple pics from H2oi


----------



## Ray-1999 (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

Just realized I never posted in here, so i'll picture wh0re it up ... 
She isn't perfect


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^She's a beauty IMHO, and it also have the motor to support it 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

DAT ENGINE!!!  Im not even gonna say anything about the wheel fitment...


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^She's a beauty IMHO, and it also have the motor to support it
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Nick


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

G535 said:


> DAT ENGINE!!!  Im not even gonna say anything about the wheel fitment...


Yes. Wheel fitment isn't perfect, but working as a one piece cheaper alternative for now. Bought them used last year.


----------



## techeG60 (Dec 4, 2011)

Here is my ******


----------



## vwflygti (Sep 11, 2002)

A few more I took yesterday with my iPhone:


----------



## juantxuri (Nov 20, 2010)

My VR6!!























































Soon, new alloy wheels with measures 16 x 7, 5 and 16x9.
Greetings!


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

MexicanPsycho said:


>


What rear spoiler is this?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyclamp said:


> What rear spoiler is this?


The upper or lower?

The upper is a Strictly Foreign piece of sh!t :laugh:


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

*Two coupes*

Love this action pic from TCL as I have both a C and an R.


----------



## Adriank (Apr 29, 2012)

Nothing special, but it is fun


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

This is not a good look at all. A Corrado has enough lights in the front already! 
What's worse? A round peg in a square hole or that square peg in a round hole?


----------



## 93CorradoLover (Nov 16, 2012)

crisvr6 said:


>



Last Corrado. Any story behind it?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Cris, welcome back :wave: 




crisvr6 said:


>


 and^^  more pics please :thumbup:


----------



## dtagle (Mar 4, 2013)

My G60


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

A real rally Corrado would be nice but that fitment with the two extra lights... noo!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Cris, welcome back :wave:
> 
> and^^  more pics please :thumbup:


 was only that pic there


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## jeffinohio (Aug 5, 2013)

*New to the Corrado family...hope this goes well.*


----------



## Steev-1 (Nov 3, 2001)

mine. stolen pic.


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

:thumbup: subscribed


----------



## reverend33 (Apr 12, 2010)

I Stumbled across this photo today and was quite impressed how well the wheels fit the car. it makes me regret selling my old satin silver one.


----------



## aret (May 15, 2011)

Here is what my Corrado looked like when I got her a year ago, I will post most recent pic in a few days....


----------



## racaro_kid (Nov 13, 2002)

crappy cell phone picture of a picture that was shot with actual film (circa 2004)











and just because I miss my MKII...


----------



## KOOPAH DA TROOPAH (Feb 26, 2013)

It's beautiful!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


^^ Nice :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## AuthenticRaddo (Oct 12, 2010)

<img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3685/10310571936_53c0e74c7f_c.jpg">

<img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7459/10310508874_3550d6963b_c.jpg">

<img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3834/10310509684_10e63c7b7f_c.jpg">

<img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5532/10310703493_887a75d5bd_c.jpg">


----------



## CorradoSwaggerBagger (Sep 1, 2013)

Say hello to my baby!


----------



## juantxuri (Nov 20, 2010)

*My car!*


----------



## Almost1 (Nov 3, 2010)

My freshly painted baby!


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

AuthenticRaddo said:


>


wtf? seats are trying to jump out the car.


----------



## juantxuri (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Saw this one at a show in Milwaukee.


----------



## stereoflaver (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## racaro_kid (Nov 13, 2002)

vdub_n said:


>


dat ass....
:heart:


----------



## adamjones128 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Heres a few of my 90 g60 on the 101*


----------



## denongt (Jun 20, 2009)

*help please !*

i need pictuer of pure white corrado ....
help me please - need it fast


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


DROOL :heart:


----------



## denongt (Jun 20, 2009)

TNX


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

denongt said:


> TNX


That's your car denongt?


----------



## denongt (Jun 20, 2009)

Mudkicker99 said:


> That's your car denongt?


No it's not my car
this is my car 









I'm currently painting my car - painted in white color Original L90E and the car went a shade of yellow ...not white  I did not like that ... so I want to paint again- I'm not sure that the color PURE WHITE is fit for the corrado - I think the new color is not suitable for cars Old .... and I'm still trying to decide what color to paint ...i had befor candy white 



and this is after the new paint l90e - its not white....










in this picture i installed the rear old bumper - You can see the difference in color

Fender painted still not new - it was the old paint.









yesterday i went to the vw dealershipand i wantted to see again the - candy white vs pure white










I was certain it was finally that i want the pure white after the previous image - but then I took these colors and put them on the display vehicle was there ... and that's what I received ...










I went back to the garage - we did experience which is what we got











So I am confused and do not know what color to choose for the Corrado!


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

^ seeing that most of your car has already been painted that off-white color, I would just finish it with that. I think it looks good. Pure white is not as nice that's for sure. 
On a different note, what exhaust tip is that, I love it!!!


----------



## denongt (Jun 20, 2009)

supersprint exhaust


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice lighting today to show off the body lines


----------



## MexicanPsycho (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

denongt said:


> No it's not my car
> this is my car
> 
> 
> ...


That flat looking white is the oem color that's exactly what my g60 looks like it's not white white 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banginggears01 (May 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi Guys, here is one of my Corrados (other is a Classic Green 16v)


----------

